# NanoForce by Victory!



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep! Victory have brought out a Nano shaft, NanoForce, soon to be seen on the FITA Archery fields and every where else!
http://www.victoryarchery.com/NanoForce.aspx











Bernie.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Fantastic news....*

We are waiting with great anticipaition or them to arrive with us in SA. We will put them through there paces If the shafts that have arrived are anything to go by we will be very happy. Quality at an affordable price for a change....


Spatan:Cocktail:


----------

